
Why Is the NSA Moving Away from Elliptic Curve Cryptography? - stargrave
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/10/why_is_the_nsa_.html
======
aidenn0
Is it also possible that they are signalling a move away from ECC because they
can't break it? Assuming that SIGINT has taken priority post 9/11 this might
make some sense.

